# Dubia Roaches - Jumping



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

I have been observing my dubia colonies for some time for their jumping ability and can positively conclude that the adult males can and do jump when it is dark. 

This isn't a rare occurance either, I just left the lid off and caught 5 lose males when I realised just a couple of hours later.

My point is that screen lids are a must if your egg boxes get anywhere near the top of the tub... mine are a couple of inches away and the winged males still manage to get out en mass...


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a infra-red night vision camera, I'll check mine when I get a chance.


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> I have a infra-red night vision camera, I'll check mine when I get a chance.


Keep me updated with what your findings, I would be very interested to see any footage if you get some.


----------



## Drag94 (Sep 23, 2021)

InternetReptile said:


> I have been observing my dubia colonies for some time for their jumping ability and can positively conclude that the adult males can and do jump when it is dark.
> 
> This isn't a rare occurance either, I just left the lid off and caught 5 lose males when I realised just a couple of hours later.
> 
> My point is that screen lids are a must if your egg boxes get anywhere near the top of the tub... mine are a couple of inches away and the winged males still manage to get out en mass...


Oh my god thank you so much for saying this, I keep my Dubia roach bin in my bedroom and lately when I’ve been going to bed I find an adult male somewhere in the room. (one was even under my pillow!) Also when I’m replacing their food I tend to leave the lid completely off while I go and grab some veggies from the kitchen. I will never do that again! I found 2 escaped males so far and I hope that’s all there is, and hopefully there are no females so they have no chance of breeding. And I also live with other people and I really hope they don’t find any around the house or I’ll never hear the end of it.


----------

